# Διάφορα Θέματα Ψυχολογίας > Θέματα Ύπνου >  ΑΫΠΝΙΕΣ

## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΑΠΟ ΤΟΤΕ ΠΟΥ ΘΥΜΑΜΑΙ ΤΟΝ ΕΑΥΤΟ ΜΟΥ ΠΑΝΤΑ ΕΙΧΑ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΜΕ ΤΟΝ ΥΠΝΟ. ΣΧΕΔΟΝ ΠΟΤΕ ΔΕΝ ΚΑΤΑΦΕΡΝΑ ΝΑ ΚΟΙΜΗΘΩ ΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΠΕΡΝΟΥΣΑΝ ΠΡΩΤΑ 2-3 ΩΡΕΣ ΣΤΟ ΚΡΕΒΒΑΤΙ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΩ. ΕΧΩ ΔΙΑΒΑΣΕΙ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΒΑΛΕΡΙΑΝΑ. ΑΞΙΖΕΙ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΑ; ΦΑΡΜΑΚΑ ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΠΕΡΙΠΤΩΣΗ ΝΑ ΠΑΡΩ ΚΑΙ ΦΥΣΙΚΑ ΟΣΟΙ ΜΕ ΞΕΡΕΤΕ ΔΕΝ ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΑΚΟΥΣΩ ΟΥΤΕ ΓΙΑ ΑΣΤΕΙΟ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΛΕΤΕ ΓΙΑ ΓΙΑΤΡΟ

----------


## mpempa

αυτες τις μερες που κα εγω δεν μπορουσα να κοιμηθω επαιρνα μια βιταμινη με βαλεριανα.απο αγχος δεν κοιμασαι?ζεστα μπανια και γαλα δοκιμασες?αν θες σου στελνω το ονομα της βιταμινης.

----------


## Christine

Εχεις αγχωθει με κατι παρα πολυ....κ εγω οταν ειμαι πρεσαρισμενη πού να κοιμηθω....!! με τιποτα.... έχω διαβασει ότι η βαλεριάνα κάνει καλό.... εγώ θα τη δοκιμαζα.

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΕΧΩ ΑΚΟΥΣΕΙ ΠΩΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΒΟΤΑΝΟ. ΣΕ ΜΟΡΦΗ ΧΑΠΙΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΠΡΟΚΕΙΤΑΙ ΝΑ ΠΑΡΩ ΚΑΤΙ. ΔΕΝ ΕΧΩ ΑΓΧΟΣ ΓΙΑ ΚΑΤΙ. ΑΠΛΑ ΕΙΔΙΚΑ ΤΕΛΕΥΤΑΙΑ ΕΙΧΑ ΠΕΡΑΣΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΕΣ ΔΥΣΚΟΛΕΣ ΣΤΙΓΜΕΣ ΠΟΥ ΑΚΟΜΑ ΤΙΣ ΘΥΜΑΜΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΕΓΑΛΥΤΕΡΟ. ΓΑΛΑ ΠΙΝΩ ΣΥΝΕΧΩΣ ΤΑ ΒΡΑΔΙΑ ΟΤΑΝ ΚΑΝΩ ΣΟΚΟΛΑΤΑ, ΣΥΝΗΘΩΣ ΚΑΤΑ ΤΙΣ 2 ΤΑ ΞΗΜΕΡΩΜΑΤΑ

----------


## Christine

Σκετο να το πινεις. Και να βαζεις μεσα μια κουταλιτσα μελι. Όχι σοκολάτα. Είναι διεγερτική.

----------


## mpempa

αυτο σαν λεω ειναι σα μικρη καραμελιτσα με γλυκια γευση.ειναι βιταμινη lanes με βαλεριανα και βιταμινη B.πολυ ελαφρια.αλλα δεν μπορεις χαπι πηγαινε σε μαγαζι με βοτανα και παρε βαλεριανα να τη βραζεις οπως το τσαι.

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΞΕΡΕΙΣ ΤΗΝ ΑΝΑΛΟΓΙΑ; ΠΟΣΗ ΠΟΣΟΤΗΤΑ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΒΑΖΩ; ΕΧΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟ ΣΥΓΚΕΚΡΙΜΕΝΟ ΤΡΟΠΟ ΠΑΡΑΣΚΕΥΗΣ ΣΤΟ ΠΩΣ ΘΑ ΤΗΝ ΒΡΑΣΩ;

----------


## mpempa

θα σου πουν και στο μαγαζι για την αναλογια αλλα λιγα φυλλαρακια προφανως φτανουν.οπως τα φυλλα τσαγιου ειναι.τα βαζεις στο μπρικι και μολις κοχλασουν τα σουρωνεις μεσα στο ποτηρι.so simple!!

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΚΑΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΙΓΟΥΡΑ ΑΚΙΝΔΥΝΑ; ΓΙΑΤΙ ΑΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΝΑ ΜΠΛΕΚΩ ΣΕ ΚΑΤΙ ΠΟΥ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΕΧΕΙ ΠΑΡΕΝΕΡΓΕΙΕΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΑΝ ΝΑ ΠΑΙΡΝΩ ΦΑΡΜΑΚΑ

----------


## susperia

> _Originally posted by MANTHES_
> ΦΑΡΜΑΚΑ ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΠΕΡΙΠΤΩΣΗ ΝΑ ΠΑΡΩ ΚΑΙ ΦΥΣΙΚΑ ΟΣΟΙ ΜΕ ΞΕΡΕΤΕ ΔΕΝ ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΑΚΟΥΣΩ ΟΥΤΕ ΓΙΑ ΑΣΤΕΙΟ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΛΕΤΕ ΓΙΑ ΓΙΑΤΡΟ


Εγω ξερω τη λυση στο προβλημα σου! Να παρεις φαρμακα και να πας σε γιατρο. :)

το γαλα το βραδυ το πινεις ζεστο? αν το πινεις ζεστο σε πιανει πιο ευκολα υπνος απο οτι αν το πιεις κρυο. Για βαλεριανα εχω ακουσει κι εγω οτι βοηθαει πολυ και ειναι επιπλεον και αγχολυτικο και χαλαρωτικο. υπαρχουν και σε μορφη χαπιων στα φαρμακεια ομως ειναι φυτικα, καμια σχεση με τα χαπια που ξερουμε. καλυτερα ομως να το δοκιμασεις σε ροφημα. θα το δοκιμασω κι εγω καποια στιγμη.

και κατι αλλο. οταν πεφτεις για υπνο προσπαθεις να κοιμηθεις με τη μια ή σκεφτεσαι διαφορα πριν κοιμηθεις? εχω κι εγω κατα καιρους αυτο το προβλημα κι ανακαλυψα οτι μια απ τις αιτιες ειναι οτι μολις πεφτω να κοιμηθω με κατακλυζουν σκεψεις για πολλα θεματα και καποια στιγμη αργοτερα με παιρνει κι ο υπνος, ομως αυτο το πραμα με καθυστερει απ το να κοιμηθω και δεν το κανω επιτηδες, απλως συμβαινει.

----------


## Christine

Μη φοβασαι τη βαλεριανα εαν την προσλαμβανεις ως ροφημα....δε θα παιρνεις χαπια. Απλά το πολύ πολύ να ηρεμήσεις παρα πολύ...να αρχισουν να κλεινουν τα ματια σου και να κοιμηθεις σαν πουλακι. Εγώ άφοβα θα τη δοκίμαζα. Απλά μια φορα πριν πεσεις για υπνο. Όχι καθε τρεις κ λίγο. Όσο για τη δοσολογία θα σου πουν. Δε θαναι δυσκολο. ΄
Και το χαμομήλι όμως θα σε ηρεμούσε.

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΕΧΩ ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ ΤΟ ΙΔΙΟ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΜΕ ΣΕΝΑ SUSPERIA. ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΣΚΕΦΤΟΜΑΙ ΚΑΤΙ. ΕΙΔΙΚΟΤΕΡΑ ΜΕΤΑ ΤΟΝ ΧΩΡΙΣΜΟ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΘΗΜΕΡΙΝΟ ΦΑΙΝΟΜΕΝΟ. ΟΣΟ ΕΧΩ ΚΑΤΙ ΝΑ ΑΣΧΟΛΟΥΜΑΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΛΑ ΚΑΛΑ. ΑΛΛΑ ΟΤΑΝ ΠΕΦΤΩ ΓΙΑ ΥΠΝΟ ΣΚΕΦΤΟΜΑΙ ΣΥΝΕΧΩΣ ΤΟ ΙΔΙΟ ΠΡΑΓΜΑ. ΤΟ ΓΑΛΑ ΤΟ ΠΙΝΩ ΖΕΣΤΟ ΑΛΛΑ ΣΕ ΣΟΚΟΛΑΤΑ ΟΠΟΤΕ ΙΣΩΣ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΑΠΟΤΕΛΕΣΜΑ. ΣΕ ΜΟΡΦΗ ΦΑΡΜΑΚΩΝ ΔΕΝ ΠΑΙΡΝΩ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΚΑΙ ΑΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΦΥΤΙΚΑ. 

Η ΠΛΑΚΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΩΣ ΑΝΟΙΞΑ ΤΟ ΤΟΠΙΚ ΓΙΑ ΤΙΣ ΑΫΠΝΙΕΣ ΣΗΜΕΡΑ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΩ ΚΟΙΜΗΘΕΙ ΜΟΝΟ ΜΙΑ ΩΡΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΙΣ 6:30-7:30, ΠΕΡΑΣΑ 8 ΩΡΕΣ ΣΤΟΥΣ ΔΡΟΜΟΥΣ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ ΚΑΤΙ ΔΟΥΛΕΙΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΟΙ 3 ΑΠΟ ΑΥΤΕΣ ΗΤΑΝ ΚΑΘΑΡΟΣ ΠΟΔΑΡΟΔΡΟΜΟΣ. ΠΟΥ ΣΗΜΑΙΝΕΙ ΟΤΙ ΘΕΛΟΝΤΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΜΗ ΔΥΣΚΟΛΑ ΝΑ ΜΕΙΝΩ ΞΥΠΝΙΟΣ. ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΠΙΟ ΩΡΑΙΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΣΗΜΕΡΑ ΕΙΔΙΚΑ ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΚΟΙΜΗΘΩ. :D ΑΛΛΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΤΙ ΠΟΥ ΜΕ ΑΠΑΣΧΟΛΕΙ ΓΕΝΙΚΑ ΣΤΗ ΖΩΗ ΜΟΥ.

----------


## Christine

Βρε Susperia δε θελει να παει ο ανθρωπος στο γιατρο και να χαπακωνεται με ηρεμιστικα κ υπνωτικααααα.......

----------


## mpempa

αυτο με τις σκεψεις το εχω και γω.καμια πανενεργεια παιδι μου.το τσαι εχει παρενεργειες?απλα σε χαλαρωνει.ετσι και αυτο.φυλλαρακια ειναι.μην αγχωνεσαι.παντως για το γιατρο εχει δικιο η susperia.ισως πρεπει να πας.και γω οταν πηγα μου ειπε να μη παρω χαπια.απλα σου δειχνει τροπους να διωξεις τις φοβιες,αγχος η οτι αλλο εχεις αν δεν τα καταφερνεις μονος σου.

----------


## Christine

Α...και κατι αλλο... να τρως κατι ελαφρυ το βραδυ. Ειδικα υδατανθρακες (παξιμαδια, ψωμι ολικής αλέσεως, ρυζι, μακαρονακια) και φυσικά τρωγε και καμια μπανανουλα...Όχι καφε, σοκολάτα, τσαι, βαρια λιπαρα φαγητά. Και να προσπαθεις να μη σκεφτεσαι τιποτα.

----------


## susperia

> _Originally posted by Christine_
> Βρε Susperia δε θελει να παει ο ανθρωπος στο γιατρο και να χαπακωνεται με ηρεμιστικα κ υπνωτικααααα.......


αμα παρατηρησεις στο τελος της προτασης που του πα να παει σε γιατρο και να παρει φαρμακα εχω κι ενα emoticon που χαμογελαει που παει να πει οτι το πα για πλακα. αλλωστε αν δεν το λεγα για πλακα θα με εκραζε ο manthes.




> _Originally posted by MANTHES_
> ΤΟ ΓΑΛΑ ΤΟ ΠΙΝΩ ΖΕΣΤΟ ΑΛΛΑ ΣΕ ΣΟΚΟΛΑΤΑ ΟΠΟΤΕ ΙΣΩΣ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΑΠΟΤΕΛΕΣΜΑ.


σωστα δεν εχει αποτελεσμα γιατι η σοκολατα ειναι διεγερτικη, σαν τον καφε ενα πραμα.




> _Originally posted by MANTHES_
> ΣΕ ΜΟΡΦΗ ΦΑΡΜΑΚΩΝ ΔΕΝ ΠΑΙΡΝΩ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΚΑΙ ΑΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΦΥΤΙΚΑ.


αυτο εννοω, οτι δεν ειναι φαρμακο, δεν ειναι σαν την ασπιρινη ή τα υπνωτικα, ειναι φυτικο απ οτι ξερω απλα η μορφη του ειναι σε χαπι. καλυτερα παντως να δοκιμασεις το ροφημα, θα ναι πιο αποτελεσματικο ετσι κι αλλιως. κι εγω δεν τα παω τα χαπια εκτος κι αν ειναι βιταμινες.

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΤΟ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΣΚΕΦΤΟΜΑΙ ΧΡΙΣΤΙΝΑ ΔΕΝ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ. ΟΣΟ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΒΡΑΔΥ ΜΑΛΛΟΝ ΤΟ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΩΣ ΠΛΕΟΝ ΔΕΝ ΤΡΩΩ ΚΑΘΟΛΟΥ. ΜΕ ΕΞΑΙΡΕΣΗ ΤΗΝ ΣΟΚΟΛΑΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΠΙΝΩ. ΑΛΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΑΥΤΗ ΤΗΝ ΑΡΧΙΣΑ ΕΔΩ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΡΙΚΕΣ ΜΕΡΕΣ ΟΠΟΤΕ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΠΩ ΟΤΙ ΦΤΑΙΕΙ ΑΥΤΗ.

Υ.Γ. ΣΙΓΑ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΣΕ ΕΚΡΑΖΑ SUSPERIA. ΕΙΣΑΙ ΤΟ ΠΟΥΛΕΝ ΜΟΥ ΣΕ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΦΟΡΟΥΜ :P

----------


## mpempa

κακως δεν τρως.με αδειο στομαχι χειροτερα ειναι.φαε κατι πολυ ελαφρυ.παντως αν το προβλημα που σε κανει να μην κοιμασαι ειναι ο χωρισμος ειναι κατι που θα περασει συντομα.σε ολους μας εχει συμβει.και εγω οταν χωρισα σα βαμπιρ ειχα γινει απ την αυπνια.αλλα μου περασε.παντως σε θαυμαζω που κανεις δουλειες αυπνος.εγω αδυνατω.

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΠΑΝΤΑ ΕΙΧΑ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ. ΑΠΟ ΤΟΤΕ ΠΟΥ ΘΥΜΑΜΑΙ ΤΟΝ ΕΑΥΤΟ ΜΟΥ. ΑΠΛΑ ΤΩΡΑ ΜΕ ΤΟΝ ΧΩΡΙΣΜΟ ΕΧΕΙ ΓΙΝΕΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΠΙΟ ΔΥΣΚΟΛΗ Η ΟΛΗ ΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΣΗ. ΠΧ ΠΡΩΤΑ ΚΟΙΜΟΜΟΥΝ ΣΤΙΣ 3-4 ΤΩΡΑ ΚΟΙΜΑΜΑΙ ΑΚΟΜΑ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΙΣ 7 ΕΔΩ ΚΑΙ 3 ΜΗΝΕΣ. ΟΣΟ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΟΤΙ ΚΑΤΑΦΕΡΝΩ ΝΑ ΕΙΜΑΙ 8 ΩΡΕΣ ΣΤΟΥΣ ΔΡΟΜΟΥΣ ΕΝΩ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΜΕ 1 ΩΡΑ ΥΠΝΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΕΡΙΣΣΟΤΕΡΟ ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΤΡΟΜΕΡΑ ΠΕΙΣΜΑΤΑΡΗΣ. ΓΕΝΙΚΑ ΜΟΝΟ ΤΟ ΠΕΙΣΜΑ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΟΥ ΜΕ ΕΧΕΙ ΚΡΑΤΗΣΕΙ ΖΩΝΤΑΝΟ

----------


## Flamenco

MANTHES δύσκολο (έως αδύνατο) η βαλεριάνα να σε κοιμήσει αν σκέφτεσαι κάτι επίμονα... Μόνο αν έχεις πρόβλημα να χαλαρώσεις ΙΣΩΣ κάνει κάτι. Να ξέρεις ότι η γεύση είναι τραγική και γι\'αυτό πολλοί την προτιμούν σε μορφή χαπιού. Αλλά δεν έχεις να χάσεις κάτι, κοστίζει και λίγο...

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΤΟ ΕΧΩ ΔΙΑΒΑΣΕΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΓΕΥΣΗ. ΟΣΟ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΤΙΜΗ ΕΙΔΑ ΟΤΙ ΚΑΝΟΥΝ 2,5 ΕΥΡΩ ΤΑ 50ΓΡ. ΜΙΑ ΧΑΡΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ. ΑΣΕ ΠΟΥ ΑΝ ΒΟΗΘΑΕΙ ΠΟΣΩΣ ΜΕ ΕΝΔΙΑΦΕΡΕΙ Η ΤΙΜΗ

----------


## Kleiw

Εγω εχω το αντίθετο πρόβλημα . Αν δεν κοιμηθώ 7-8 ώρες έχω νεύρα και υπολειτουργώ .
Οποτε προσπαθώ να κοιμάμαι !!!

Επειδή το να μην σκέφτεσαι Manthes , ίσως είναι δύσκολο , δοκίμασε την δική μου μέθοδο : Να σκέφτεσαι αυτό που θέλεις .

Οταν θέλω να ηρεμήσω για να κοιμηθώ , φτιάχνω μια ιστορία στο μυαλό μου φανταστική που μου καλύπτει τις ανάγκες μου , με ηρεμεί και μου δίνει αυτό που χρειάζομαι εκείνη την στιγμή .

Βέβαια οταν υπάρχουν εκκρεμμότητες στην δουλειά ή υπάρχει κατι που θα πρέπει να αντιμετωπίσεις την επόμενη μέρα και σε αγχώνει , είναι λίγο δύσκολο να τα αγνοήσεις και να χαθείς σε φαντασιώσεις . Το καλύτερο που έχεις να κάνεις είναι να προετοιμαστείς αρκετά και να προγραμματίσεις τις κινήσεις σου για την επόμενη μέρα αρκετή ώρα πριν τον ύπνο , ωστε να ξέρεις οτι τα έχεις τακτοποιήσει . Μετά μπορείς να χαθείς στην φαντασίωση και να χαλαρώσεις απολαμβάνοντας την . :P

----------


## mpempa

γι αυτο ειπα εγω για τη βιταμινουλα που εχει γλυκια γευση.τεσπα δοκιμασε τα φυλλαρακια και αν δεν σου αρεσουν...

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

Η ΕΙΚΟΝΑ ΠΟΥ ΘΑ ΜΕ ΗΡΕΜΟΥΣΕ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΥΤΗ ΠΟΥ ΜΕ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΧΑΛΙΑ

ΚΛΕΙΩ ΤΟ ΜΑΡΤΥΡΗΣΕΣ ΤΟ ΟΝΟΜΑ ΜΟΥ Ε; :(

ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΕΝΤΙΤ ΠΟΥ ΕΚΑΝΕΣ ΑΝ ΚΑΙ ΣΕ ΠΕΙΡΑΖΑ. ΕΞΑΛΛΟΥ ΕΓΩ Ο ΙΔΙΟΣ ΤΟ ΕΙΧΑ ΑΝΑΦΕΡΕΙ ΣΤΑ ΠΡΩΤΑ ΜΟΥ ΠΟΣΤ ΑΚΟΜΑ

----------


## Flamenco

> _Originally posted by MANTHES_
> Η ΕΙΚΟΝΑ ΠΟΥ ΘΑ ΜΕ ΗΡΕΜΟΥΣΕ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΥΤΗ ΠΟΥ ΜΕ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΧΑΛΙΑ


Ξεκινάει καλά και καταλήγει σε τραγωδία ε; Κλασικό μετά το χωρισμό...

----------


## Kleiw

> _Originally posted by MANTHES_
> 
> ΚΛΕΙΩ ΤΟ ΜΑΡΤΥΡΗΣΕΣ ΤΟ ΟΝΟΜΑ ΜΟΥ Ε; :(


Μα το έχεις μαρτυρήσει εσύ στο φόρουμ πρώτος . Το διόρθωσα πάντως . Σόρυ .




> _Originally posted by MANTHES_
> Η ΕΙΚΟΝΑ ΠΟΥ ΘΑ ΜΕ ΗΡΕΜΟΥΣΕ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΥΤΗ ΠΟΥ ΜΕ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΧΑΛΙΑ


Αφησε το συναίσθημα σου να φτιάξει μια εικόνα που σε κάνει να νιώθεις όμορφα . Μην βάζεις συγκεκριμμένα πρόσωπα , βάλε φανταστικά . Τα φανταστικά μπορείς να τα πλάσεις και όπως ακριβώς θέλεις !! ;)


(Αν και στις δικές μου φαντασιώσεις δεν υπάρχουν αναγκαστικά άλλα πρόσωπα . Μπορείς να φανταστείς τον εαυτό σου γυμνό κατω απο τον καυτό ήλιο για παράδειγμα .)

----------


## Θεοφανία

Εγώ που έχω το ίδιο πρόβλημα, (σκέψεις συγκεκριμένες) βάζω μια ελληνική τανία και την προγραμματίζω να κλεισει μετά από μια ώρα. Κοιμάμαι μια χαρά. Επικεντρώνομαι στην ταινία και χωρίς να το καταλάβω κοιμάμαι...

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΕΝΑ ΠΡΑΓΜΑ ΕΧΩ ΜΑΘΕΙ ΣΤΗ ΖΩΗ ΜΟΥ. ΝΑ ΣΤΗΡΙΖΟΜΑΙ ΣΤΑ ΓΕΓΟΝΟΤΑ. ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΡΟΠΟΣ ΖΩΗΣ ΓΙΑ ΜΕΝΑ. ΕΞΑΛΛΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΤΗΝ ΣΧΟΛΗ ΜΟΥ ΤΗΝ ΔΙΑΛΕΞΑ ΜΕ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΣΚΕΠΤΙΚΟ. Η ΛΟΓΙΣΤΙΚΗ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΤΙ ΣΑΝ ΤΗΝ ΙΣΤΟΡΙΑ. ΑΣΧΟΛΕΙΣΑΙ ΜΟΝΟ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΚΑΤΑΓΡΑΦΗ ΤΩΝ ΓΕΓΟΝΟΤΩΝ. ΟΙ ΘΕΩΡΙΕΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΑΛΛΟΥΣ. ΟΧΙ ΓΙΑ ΜΕΝΑ

ΚΛΕΙΩ ΤΟ ΕΓΡΑΨΑ ΚΑΙ ΠΡΙΝ ΟΤΙ ΣΕ ΠΕΙΡΑΖΑ.

ΘΕΟΦΑΝΙΑ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΜΕ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΤΙΣ ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΕΣ ΤΑΙΝΙΕΣ. ΜΙΑ ΤΑΙΝΙΑ ΘΡΙΛΕΡ ΘΑ ΜΕ ΧΑΛΑΡΩΝΕ ΠΕΡΙΣΣΟΤΕΡΟ ΠΑΡΑ Η ΒΟΥΓΙΟΥΚΛΑΚΗ :cool:

----------


## Flamenco

> _Originally posted by Kleiw_
> (Μπορείς να φανταστείς τον εαυτό σου γυμνό κατω απο τον καυτό ήλιο για παράδειγμα .)


lol έτσι...

----------


## Kleiw

Α ! Εμένα μου αρέσει να ονειρεύομαι !!

Η αλήθεια είναι οτι δυσκολεύομαι να το κάνω τωρα που μεγάλωσα . Μικρή το έκανα πολύ συχνά .

Και ονειρεύομαι δεν σημαίνει οτι δεν βιώνω την πραγματικότητα ή την καθημερινότητα . Δεν είμαι και μόνιμα στον κόσμο μου . Μόνο οταν χρειάζεται για να ηρεμήσω .

----------


## Kleiw

> _Originally posted by Flamenco_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Kleiw_
> (Μπορείς να φανταστείς τον εαυτό σου γυμνό κατω απο τον καυτό ήλιο για παράδειγμα .)
> 
> 
> lol έτσι...


Εσένα σκέφτηκα οταν το έγραψα . :P

----------


## Θεοφανία

Οταν θέλω να ηρεμήσω για να κοιμηθώ , φτιάχνω μια ιστορία στο μυαλό μου φανταστική που μου καλύπτει τις ανάγκες μου , με ηρεμεί και μου δίνει αυτό που χρειάζομαι εκείνη την στιγμή .

Αυτό το κάνω και εγώ, μόνο όταν νυστάζω πολύ...και πραγματικά μου φτιάχνει τη διάθεση...

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΛΕΩ ΚΑΙ ΕΓΩ. ΚΑΠΟΥ ΤΟ ΕΙΧΑ ΞΑΝΑΔΕΙ ΑΥΤΟ

----------


## Kleiw

Είδες δεν είμαι μόνη !!!

Το κακό είναι οτι επειδή μικρή δεν ζητούσα ποτέ τίποτα και επομένως δεν μου αγοράζανε τίποτα , το έκανα και για υλικά αγαθά που επιθυμούσα αλλα δεν αποκτούσα . Φανταζόμουνα για παράδειγμα οτι είχαν έρθει δέματα με ρούχα (υπήρχε ολόκληρο στόρυ για το πως) και φανταζόμουνα τα ρούχα ενα - ενα , και ένιωθα τόσο ωραία .....

Αχ ! Είμαι μια ακόμη καταναλωτική γυναίκα ! Αλλα ευτυχώς λιγότερο απο το ΜΟ .

Τώρα ευτυχώς αγοράζω οτι χρειάζομαι .


(είχα και πιο σοβαρές φαντασιώσεις :P)

----------


## Θεοφανία

Εγώ συνήθως ονειρεύομαι ότι κάποιος κακός έκλεψε τη μαμά και την έκρυψε κάπου για να μας τρελλάνει. Ο καθένας με τον πόνο του....Μετά βάζω και λίγο επιτυχία στη δουλειά, μετά πολλά λεφτά για ταξίδια, μετά τον έρωτα της ζωής μου....και πάει λέγοντας. 
Τα όνειρα δεν είναι κακά...άσε που μας κάνουν να κοιμόμαστε χαμογελαστοί

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΚΑΘΕΣΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΣΚΕΦΤΕΣΑΙ ΟΛΑ ΑΥΤΑ ΠΡΙΝ ΝΑ ΚΟΙΜΗΘΕΙΣ; ΔΕΝ ΣΟΥ ΠΑΙΡΝΕΙ ΚΑΝΑ 2ΩΡΟ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΦΤΙΑΞΕΙΣ ΟΛΗ ΑΥΤΗ ΤΗΝ ΙΣΤΟΡΙΑ ΣΤΟ ΜΥΑΛΟ ΣΟΥ; ΕΓΩ ΠΑΝΤΩΣ ΘΑ ΗΘΕΛΑ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΣΚΕΦΤΟΜΑΙ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ

----------


## Θεοφανία

Συγνώμη, αυτό είναι ταλέντο....

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΕΚΤΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΑΝ ΤΑ ΦΤΙΑΧΝΕΙΣ ΣΑΝ ΣΗΡΙΑΛ. ΚΑΘΕ ΜΕΡΑ ΚΑΙ ΑΛΛΟ ΕΠΕΙΣΟΔΙΟ. ΜΟΥ ΦΑΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΓΥΝΑΙΚΕΙΟ ΟΛΟ ΑΥΤΟ. ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΣΑ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΚΑΝΩ

----------


## Flamenco

Κλειώ και είσαι ακόμα Ελλάδα; Το Hollywood περιμένει... ;)

----------


## Kleiw

Τωρα που μεγάλωσα δεν το κάνω συχνά . Μόνο οταν υπάρχει ανάγκη .
Το έκανα μικρή συχνά και πολλές φορές βίωνα το ίδιο σενάριο ή τα ίδια σενάρια μέχρι να κοιμηθώ . Εξάλλου κατα περιόδους , τα ίδια πράγματα με ηρεμούσαν και με ευχαριστούσαν . Οποτε , γιατί να μην δω το ίδιο έργο ?
Υπάρχει ένα (το αγαπημένο μου) που το θυμάμαι έντονα τώρα , αλλα έχει άντρες μέσα και δεν θέλω να το περιγράψω . :P



Edit :





> _Originally posted by Flamenco_
> Κλειώ και είσαι ακόμα Ελλάδα; Το Hollywood περιμένει... ;)



Δεν νομίζω οτι αφορούν άλλον οι δικές μου φαντασιώσεις και ανάγκες . Γιατι ουσιαστικά απο τις ανάγκες μου πηγάζουν .

----------


## Flamenco

Γυμνούς κάτω από τον ήλιο ε; :)

----------


## Kleiw

> _Originally posted by Flamenco_
> Γυμνούς κάτω από τον ήλιο ε; :)


Θα στο χαλάσω , αν σου πω όχι ?

Φτιάξε την δική σου φαντασίωση όπως την θές . :D:D

(ήμουν μικρή όμως , οπότε .... )

----------


## Flamenco

Ναι, όπως οι περισσότερες κοπέλες... Είχε και νυφικό μέσα το όνειρο φαντάζομαι...

----------


## Kleiw

Ε, οχι νυφικό !!!!!!!

----------


## Flamenco

Έφυγες για Hollywood λέμε... :D

----------


## Kleiw

Μπα ! Αυτα είναι δικά μου .

Το hollywood θέλει νυφικά . :P

Τελοσπάντων, ας αλλάξουμε θέμα .

----------


## Flamenco

Πρέπει να φύγω, θα τα ξαναπούμε. MANTHES δοκίμασε βαλεριάνα και πες εντυπώσεις...

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΝΑ ΣΑΣ ΠΩ ΤΙΣ ΕΝΤΥΠΩΣΕΙΣ ΜΟΥ. ΞΥΠΝΗΣΑ ΠΡΙΝ ΑΠΟ ΛΙΓΟ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΔΩ ΚΑΤΙ. ΚΟΙΜΗΘΗΚΑ ΚΑΤΑ ΤΙΣ 10:50. ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΜΕ ΠΗΡΕ Ο ΥΠΝΟΣ ΣΕ ΚΑΝΕΝΑΝ 15ΛΕΠΤΟ. ΑΛΛΑ ΛΟΓΩ ΤΟΥ ΟΤΙ ΗΜΟΥΝ ΥΠΕΡΒΟΛΙΚΑ ΚΟΥΡΑΣΜΕΝΟΣ (ΟΠΩΣ ΕΙΠΑ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΑΡΧΗ ΜΕ ΜΟΝΟ ΜΙΑ ΩΡΑ ΥΠΝΟ, 8 ΩΡΕΣ ΣΥΝΕΧΩΣ ΣΤΟΥΣ ΔΡΟΜΟΥΣ ΚΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΑΥΤΕΣ ΟΙ 3 ΩΡΕΣ ΤΟΥΛΑΧΙΣΤΟΝ ΚΑΘΑΡΟ ΠΕΡΠΑΤΗΜΑ) ΗΤΑΝ ΑΝΑΜΕΝΟΜΕΝΟ ΚΑΤΙ ΤΕΤΟΙΟ. ΑΡΑ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΠΩ ΜΕ ΣΙΓΟΥΡΙΑ ΑΝ ΟΦΕΙΛΕΤΑΙ ΣΕ ΑΥΤΟ Ή ΟΧΙ. 

ΠΑΝΤΩΣ ΑΠΟ ΜΥΡΩΔΙΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΞΑΙΡΕΤΙΚΟ :P
ΑΜΕΣΩΣ ΕΦΕΡΕ ΣΤΟ ΜΥΑΛΟ ΜΟΥ \'\'ΤΟ ΜΩΡΟ ΤΗΣ ΡΟΖΜΑΡΙ\'\' ΠΟΥ ΤΗΣ ΕΔΙΝΑΝ ΟΙ ΣΑΤΑΝΙΣΤΕΣ ΝΑ ΠΙΕΙ ΚΑΤΙ ΠΟΥ ΒΡΩΜΟΥΣΕ ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ :P

----------


## Aphelia

Ααα, να σας πω κι εγώ τι κάνω για να με παίρνει εύκολα ο ύπνος. Αναπαράγω στο μυαλό μου το τελευταίο όνειρο που είδα. Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι πρέπει να θυμάμαι κάποιο όνειρο που είδα την προηγούμενη νύχτα και μου έχει μείνει έντονη ακόμα η αίσθηση. Δε λειτουργεί αν το είχα δει παλαιότερα γιατί τότε το έχει επεξεργαστεί ήδη ο εγκέφαλός μου και είναι σαν ανάμνηση μέσα μου όχι σαν αίσθηση. Αν προσπαθήσω να φανταστώ μια ιστορία τότε με συνεπαίρνει και μπορεί να κάνω και ώρες να κοιμηθώ, άσε που μπορεί να με πιάσει και υπερδιέγερση. Όταν όμως έχω πρόσφατο όνειρο, και το αναπαράγω, είναι σα να το ξαναζώ και ο εγκέφαλός μου μπαίνει σε φάση λειτουργίας όπως όταν κοιμάμαι. Συνήθως τότε με πιάνει ύπνος μέσα σε 2-5 λεπτά.

----------


## Kleiw

> _Originally posted by Aphelia_
> Αν προσπαθήσω να φανταστώ μια ιστορία τότε με συνεπαίρνει και μπορεί να κάνω και ώρες να κοιμηθώ, άσε που μπορεί να με πιάσει και υπερδιέγερση.


Και εμένα μου τύχαινε μερικές φορές υπεδιέγερση όταν η ιστορία ήταν καινούργια . Αλλα συνήθως , έβλεπα (στην οθόνη του μυαλού μου) τις ίδιες για μεγάλο διάστημα , οπότε ..........

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΚΛΕΙΩ ΤΙΣ ΒΛΕΠΕΙΣ ΣΕ HIGH DEFINITION; :D

----------


## Θεοφανία

ΜΑΝΤΗS
Μια φίλη μου ταλαιπωρούνταν καιρό από αυπνιες, κοιμόταν ελάχιστα, έως και δυο ώρες την ημέρα. ΄Πήρε για ένα διάστημα βαλεριάνα και τώρα είναι μια χαρά χωρίς να παίρνει τίποτα. Μη το παίρνεις και συ στις 10. Από τις 12 και μετά είναι καλά για να κοιμηθείς καποιες \"φυσιολογικές\" ώρες.

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΤΟ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΟΜΩΣ ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΕΧΩ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΑΠΟΨΗ ΟΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΝΥΣΤΑΖΩ. ΝΥΣΤΑΖΩ ΑΛΛΑ ΣΚΕΦΤΟΜΑΙ ΔΙΑΦΟΡΑ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΜΕ ΠΑΙΡΝΕΙ Ο ΥΠΝΟΣ. ΟΥΤΕ ΕΧΩ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑΤΑ ΤΟΥ ΣΤΥΛ ΝΑ ΞΥΠΝΑΩ. 

ΒΡΕ ΜΗ ΜΟΥ ΑΛΛΑΖΕΙΣ ΣΥΝΕΧΩΣ ΤΟ ΟΝΟΜΑ :D

----------


## Θεοφανία

Συγνώμη!!! Απλά γράφω γρήγορα και μου φεύγουν λάθη.
Αυτό λέμε.
Αν παίρνεις κάτι που σε χαλαρώνει, μέχρι να σκεφτείς σε έχει παρει ο ύπνος.
Εγώ χτες κοιμήθηκα με Μπομπ Σφουγγαράκη!

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΒΡΕ ΚΑΙ ΕΓΩ ΚΟΙΜΗΘΗΚΑ ΣΕ ΕΝΑ 15 ΛΕΠΤΟ ΑΛΛΑ ΗΜΟΥΝ ΚΑΙ ΞΕΘΕΩΜΕΝΟΣ ΒΕΒΑΙΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΑΫΠΝΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΗΝ ΚΟΥΡΑΣΗ. Η ΑΥΡΙΑΝΗ ΜΕΡΑ ΘΑ ΔΕΙΞΕΙ ΠΙΟ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΠΟΥ ΘΑ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΠΙΟ ΞΕΚΟΥΡΑΣΤΟΣ

----------


## imagine

Εγώ κοιμάμαι με ταινίες ιστορικού περιεχομένου,μάχες, συνομωσίες κλπ Τώρα τελευταία έβλεπα τη ρώμη επί ιουλίου καίσαρα και μετά...παρότι η σειρά είναι ωραία, με αποκοιμιζει πάραυτα!!! Δοκίμασέ τη, κυκλοφορεί στα dvdclubs.
Επίσης χαμομήλι (το μαγικό ποτό, πολύ με ηρεμεί) και κάποιο ευχάριστο βιβλίο.
Zεστό-καυτό μπάνιο - όχι ντους.Μπάνιο στη μπανιέρα.
Αν μπορείς να κάνεις μόνος σου μασάζ στις πατούσες, είναι εξαιρετικά χαλαρωτικό, trust me

Αυτά και όνειρα γλυκα σε όλους:)

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΩ ΑΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΧΘΕΣΙΝΗ ΤΑΛΑΙΠΩΡΙΑ, ΤΗΝ ΒΑΛΕΡΙΑΝΑ Ή ΤΟ ΟΤΙ ΞΥΠΝΗΣΑ ΣΤΙΣ 4 ΤΑ ΞΗΜΕΡΩΜΑΤΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΕΧΩ ΤΡΟΜΕΡΗ ΝΥΣΤΑ. ΠΑΝΤΩΣ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΒΟΗΘΗΣΕ ΕΣΤΩ ΚΑΙ ΛΙΓΟ

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

META AΠΟ ΜΕΡΙΚΕΣ ΜΕΡΕΣ ΠΟΥ ΔΟΚΙΜΑΣΑ ΒΑΛΕΡΙΑΝΑ ΤΟ ΣΥΝΙΣΤΩ ΓΙΑ ΟΣΑ ΑΤΟΜΑ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑΤΑ ΑΫΠΝΙΑΣ. ΕΣΤΩ ΑΠΛΑ ΣΑΝ ΔΟΚΙΜΗ

----------


## giota

Τελικά σας βοήθησε η βαλεριάνα;γιατί εγώ που ήπια μαζί με χαμομήλι δεν κατάλαβα τίποτε το μάτι γαρίδα

----------

